# Piao i Tea Infuser



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Has anyone used the Piao Tea infuser? are they ok to use


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I've not used one myself, but I saw one being used to brew pu-erh at TeaSmiths in London at the weekend. I'd say that if they're happy to use one alongside gaiwans & yi xing teapots, that's a pretty good recommendation


----------



## panzanella (Dec 22, 2011)

I use one at the office. Between infusions, the leaves are very well drained by the convex mesh. I sometimes brew from the same leaves the next morning and haven't noticed any significant degradation in flavour.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks both...How long can you leave the leaves..would next day be the max?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I've used a Pia i infuser for several months and can recommend it. I've left infused leaves in for a couple of days without problem. The design ensures leaves don't stew. My current favourite is silver needle and I think the second infusion is actually better.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That looks very like the Ingenuitea I use. Plastic pot that you place onto your cup once the tea has brewed. I havenever tried to re-use the bags though. Is that a feature of the style of tea or the equipment?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> That looks very like the Ingenuitea I use. Plastic pot that you place onto your cup once the tea has brewed. I havenever tried to re-use the bags though. Is that a feature of the style of tea or the equipment?


Hi David, the Pia i infuser uses the same principle as the IngenuiTea. I only re-infuse loose tea. Don't think I would do this with tea bags. The Canton Tea Company has a fantastic range of loose teas - never knew so many existed.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ineguitea also is only for loose tea, which is what I drink as well. Have a look here

http://www.allabouttea.co.uk/

I glanced through the Canton website but this guy also blends his own and has an enormous array of teas.!I have tried loads through his sampler system and always come back to his home grown Portsmouth blend


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I would like to order the piao I tea infuser but generally drink from a mug that holds 330ml.alot of the reviews on amazon state you can't brew too much in one go with the 500ml version.does anyone know how much you can brew in one go from either the 500ml version or the 1000ml version.i emailed canton tea co regarding the volumes but all they replied with was they recommend the 500ml for 1-2 people


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Another vote here for the ingenuiTEA,brew as much or as little as to want

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000FPN8TK


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

bubbajvegas said:


> Another vote here for the ingenuiTEA,brew as much or as little as to want
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000FPN8TK


I ended up ordering one of these last night off amazon.cant wait to try it out

Need to order some tea now.any suggestions for a nice black tea


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Works really well,filter pulls out for easy cleaning,can put it over whichever cup ya fancy drinking from,I'm sure you'll like it


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Mike mc said:


> Need to order some tea now.any suggestions for a nice black tea


i use canton tea as i generally keep a green and a black for everyday use and rely on the tea club for exploring new teas,

the black im on with at the mo is beautiful

http://www.cantonteaco.com/loose-leaf-tea/type/black-tea/organic-arya-ruby-darjeeling.html


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think the Ingenui infuser is supplied just with the infuser. Bought the Piao i infuser which is pretty much the same as the Ingenui but comes with Pyrex jug/beaker.

Found this Piao i infuser with Pyrex beaker for £17.95 for the 500ml version delivered - good price.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Piao-Teapot-Infuser-Brewer-Tea-Server-300-500ml-/140891921458?var=#vi-content


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think the Ingenui infuser is supplied just with the infuser. Bought the Piao i infuser which is pretty much the same as the Ingenui but comes with Pyrex jug/beaker.
> 
> Found this Piao i infuser with Pyrex beaker for £17.95 for the 500ml version delivered - good price.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Piao-Teapot-Infuser-Brewer-Tea-Server-300-500ml-/140891921458?var=#vi-content


I did prefer the look of the piao I infuser but from a few reviews ive read they don't brew enough for a mug of tea in one go.i ended up ordering the ingeniu due to that issue.shame as the piao looks like a better product


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Mike mc said:


> I would like to order the piao I tea infuser but generally drink from a mug that holds 330ml.alot of the reviews on amazon state you can't brew too much in one go with the 500ml version.does anyone know how much you can brew in one go from either the 500ml version or the 1000ml version.i emailed canton tea co regarding the volumes but all they replied with was they recommend the 500ml for 1-2 people


The 500ml has a 200ml strainer so that's the amount of tea less any water absorbed by the tea. I'm just going by the description because mine hasn't arrived yet. Until then I'm using a Cappuccino cup of 180ml to the brim and just dropping tea into hot water and that's enough tea for me. Most Chinese tea can be brewed more than once so the process can be repeated for a second and third cup. Comparing it to the traditional Gaiwan which holds 100ml or 150ml the piao yi produces more.

I found a Chinese seller on ebay called streetshop88 which has good feedback and sells Chinese versions of the Taiwanese piao yi, porcelain Gaiwans, cups, Yixing teapots and teas at reasonable prices. I bought the Gaiwan and 2 cups set but as it takes 3 - 4 weeks for delivery from China I can't review it yet.


----------

